# ResourceBundle: Locale Datei in Jar finden



## SebiB90 (10. Jun 2009)

Hi,

habe da vllt eine dämliche Frage, aber weiß es trotzdem nicht.
Ich hab Sprachdateien für den ResourceBundle in einem unterordner "lang". Damit das Java Programm die Sprachdateien findet beim Starten, gebe ich den Ordner lang als Classpath bei Eclipse an und dann kann ich das Programm ohne Probleme starten.

Jetzt habe ich das Problem aber, dass ich das Programm natürlich außerhalb der IDE starten will. Dazu habe ich alles in eine Jar gepackt und in dieser jar befindet sich nun der Ordner "lang" mit den properties Dateien. Nur der ResourceBundle findet die Dateien da nicht. Wo muss ich den Pfad angeben, dass der ResourceBundle die properties findet?

Vielen Dank im voraus.
SebiB90


----------



## Roar (10. Jun 2009)

funktioniert getBundle("lang.Bundle") nicht?


----------



## SebiB90 (10. Jun 2009)

OK -.-
War klar das es so einfach ist. Danke!
Dachte man muss da ein Pfad angeben.

Aber hab dann noch ein anderes Problem, das ich dachte hiermit zu lösen.
Die log4j.properties Datei liegt ebenfalls in einem unterordner("config"). Diese wird ebenfalls nicht erkannt. Muss die in root Verzeichnis des Jars liegen oder kann ich da den Pfad auch irgendwie angeben?


----------



## SebiB90 (14. Jun 2009)

SebiB90 hat gesagt.:


> Aber hab dann noch ein anderes Problem, das ich dachte hiermit zu lösen.
> Die log4j.properties Datei liegt ebenfalls in einem unterordner("config"). Diese wird ebenfalls nicht erkannt. Muss die in root Verzeichnis des Jars liegen oder kann ich da den Pfad auch irgendwie angeben?


Kann mir da keiner weiterhelfen?


----------

